# IBM OS/2 model 70-386



## Buzz Killer (May 14, 2003)

I just got this and have no idea what to do with it. I can't even start it. When I power up I get error codes 162, and 163. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Errors 162 any installed device is failing, Errors 163 Systems options not set, Set date and time. 
Usually this means that the battery needs replacing. Then the date and time need to be entered.

Then you may need to reinstal any extra adaptors in the system. You do have the IBM model 70 reference disk correct?


----------



## Buzz Killer (May 14, 2003)

I edited my former post to read "PS/2" instead of OS/2. sorry for the mistake.

I have downloaded a reference disk(ette). [rf7080a.exe]

The machine will not boot to it though. What now?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

I not sure but try running (exacuting) that file on a good computer. I think it will create a reference floppy disk that you can run on your model 70. Reference disks are bootable. I think you can also try pushing the F1 key to bypass the error. The only modle 70s I have are stacked up in my basement at home. They run windows 3.1 ok (or they did last time I powered them on).


----------



## Buzz Killer (May 14, 2003)

OK, i got referance disk, and have the system where it will start up. Problem is now...how do I use it? do I need win 3.1 installed? I can't get anything to run. after i start up, at the bottom of the screen i have numbered selections...
1-List
2-run
3-load"
4-save"
5-cont
6-LPT1
7-TRON
8-TROFF
9-KEY
0-SCREEN


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Ok so now you are booting up with no error codes? You are getting the default screen which the system gives when it does not boot to the hard drive. Is the hard drive installed and spinning? You may be able to test it out from the reference disk. If not you will need a DOS boot disk with FDISK and Format on it to check the drive partitons and format it. If you use the boot disk you can type DIR C: at the A prompt to see if there are any files on the hard drive that can be read.

As a side note the default screen lets you run BASIC language programs. You can enter, list and run BASIC programs from it.


Your system will pretty much be limited to running DOS and window3.1 programs when you get it going. I think that the hard drives that were standard with it were 30 or 60 meg and used a special IBM interface. All the adaptor cards are Microchannel interface.

If the last person on the system formatted the hard drive you will need the DOS operating system disks also.


----------



## Buzz Killer (May 14, 2003)

"As a side note the default screen lets you run BASIC language programs. You can enter, list and run BASIC programs from it."

Ok, what is basic programs, and how do I run them?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

BASIC is a programming language like FORTRAN or COBOL. Many early computers included a interpreter to run a simple form of BASIC. You can probably find books on it at your local library or computer store.

Some information here.

http://www.fys.ruu.nl/~bergmann/basic-faq.html

Here is some information on your current problem.
http://www.computercraft.com/docs/nrb.shtml


----------



## smontejo (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry I'm a little late for this part of the forum but I've a similar problem with my IBM 70. Whenever I try to sart it up I got errors 161 and 163. Thanks to an early reply I already know what does error 161 means but what about error 163?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

161 = battery dead, or not connected.

163 = System options not set, Set Date and time.


Replace the system battery and use the bootup reference disk to set the date and time and any additional adaptors. BOL


----------



## smontejo (Aug 17, 2003)

Belived or not, I had change the battery (cost me a lot of work to find it out), and still have the same errors: 161 and 163. Any further suggestion?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi smontejo

Is the battery making a good connection? Did you set the date and time with the reference disk? The error won't go away with just replacing the battery. If there are any cards in the MCA slots you will need to load the adaptor files for them also. Be aware that this is only a 386 computer and won't run any new software. Probably only DOS and windows 3.1


----------

